# snack ideas



## Bonesaw (Jul 22, 2011)

I got my 3 main meals diet straighten out, just wondering what are some healthy snacks to aid in my mass gain diet.  Recipes and links welcomed.  I work at a grocery store so I want to stock up.


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 27, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I got my 3 main meals diet straighten out, just wondering what are some healthy snacks to aid in my mass gain diet.  Recipes and links welcomed.  I work at a grocery store so I want to stock up.




almonds are good apples too.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been making this badass egg, cheese and ham breakfast sandwich at work lately. All u need is a microwave.

1 english muffin
2 eggs
1 piece of sharp cheddar
4 pieces of ham

You need a small glass dish to warm the eggs up in. 2 eggs takes about 1:30 in the microwave. 1 egg takes about 1:00. Make sure to cover it with something cause it can explode. Scramble just enough to break the yolks. Put it all together and warm it up for another 30 sec. and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 27, 2011)

1/2 cup oatmeal
2 scoops of granola
2 scoops of vanilla whey protein
handful of fresh blueberries
add 2 cups milk, mix well and eat cold.

It tastes great, good calories, 64 grams or more of protein, and it will polish your pipes every morning.  I've had it for breakfast every day for three months straight and I still can't get enough.


----------



## maxxb (Jul 28, 2011)

I love cottage cheese w/ crackers.
Hummus is also a healthy snack.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 28, 2011)

chips/crackers and dip
1 can tuna
mayo or miracle whip
triscuit/whole grain crackers or multi-grain chips
(I like to use mango salsa in the tuna)
(can do the same just dicing chicken breast and make some chicken salad "dip")


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 28, 2011)

greek yogurt makes a great snack also, add granola, banana, cinnamon, etc. or if you're cutting or trying to keep it to a lower calorie/sugar snack:

1 Fat Free Plain Greek Yogurt
1 Packet Splenda
Cinnamon or Vanilla Extract


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 28, 2011)

good ideas,  im gonna pick up some granola


----------



## stucko88 (Jul 29, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> chips/crackers and dip
> 1 can tuna
> mayo or miracle whip
> triscuit/whole grain crackers or multi-grain chips
> ...


 
i'm going to try this sounds good


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 29, 2011)

lets keep this thread going


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 29, 2011)

organic peanut  butter and celery


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 29, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> organic peanut  butter and celery


organic peanut butter and whole wheat bread


----------



## Green Is Better (Jul 30, 2011)

*Salads and fresh organic foods*

Make yourself a bowl of  salad with fresh green vegetables and various seasonal fruits for snacks. You can even add other ingredients of your choice in it to add to the taste.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 30, 2011)

stucko88 said:


> i'm going to try this sounds good



right on man, it's great - quick, easy, easily altered to make it low carb, fat, etc. so it can fit in basically any diet .. mixing in the mango salsa from costco (kirkland brand) and multigrain chips to dip with are a killer combination


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 31, 2011)

whats good from the dairy department?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cottage Cheese (Low Fat, Fat-Free, Low Sodium varieties are all available) and Fruit is a great snack. and of course greek yogurt as i mentioned

Do you have any restrictions in your diet you're trying to stick to? easier to suggest snacks or food options if I know if you do / what they are (low fat, low carb, low sugar, low sodium, high protein, etc.)

in the meantime:
Low Fat Chicken Quesedilla
1 Chicken Breast (Grilled and Sliced into small thin slices)
2 Low Fat Whole Wheat Tortillas
1 Cup Low Fat or Fat Free Shredded Cheese
Frank's Hot Sauce


----------



## Chubby (Jul 31, 2011)

nuts and shake or olive oil with shake.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 31, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Do you have any restrictions in your diet you're trying to stick to? easier to suggest snacks or food options if I know if you do / what they are (low fat, low carb, low sugar, low sodium, high protein, etc.)


no restrictions but I would like to keep the sugar down where possible, and the more carbs and protein the better.  The goal being healthy weight gain with minimal fat.
It just seem like everyone post the same stuff when it comes to food choices.  My girlfriend is a cook and a organic food nut, so I got that going for me.


----------

